# 29 gallon community



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

This tank was established in June of 2000 and has been a very successful tank for me. It is a heavily planted tank, and crowded on purpose. It is filtered by a Marine Land 350 pro canister filter, and a Tetra Whisper 60 HOB. I always like to over filter my tanks. Especially when they are crowded. 

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959760&stc=1&d=1548433034

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959762&stc=1&d=1548433034

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959764&stc=1&d=1548433034

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959766&stc=1&d=1548433034

https://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=959768&stc=1&d=1548433034


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

:grin2: Lovely, lovely tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

very nice looking tank!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Animals15 (Sep 12, 2017)

The tank is decorated very nicely ! I am sure the fish appreciate all the live plants.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

I agree gorgeous tank. Nice chubby's as well!


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

What are the dimensions of your 29g? I am trying to get my head around the differences between UK and US gallons. I think that UK gallons are a bit bigger, so a 18 g US tank is a 15g UK tank. But I may be off a bit with my calcs.

The Beloved Mr S has pointed out that my birthday is approaching, and that Tagawa’s tank isn’t really big enough... (never has been, but suddenly he agrees?)

I have spotted a couple that would fit that side of the chimney breast, cabinet and all, and one of them happens to be a 30g(UKg). 81x55x31cm, with an 88cm wide oak cabinet.

Mr S seems to be labouring under the hopeful delusion that by getting a new, bigger Tagawa tank, the old 15g will retire. No need to destroy his hopes quite yet, though. Will wait til the new tank is up and running and then just quietly continue running it. At the end of the kitchen, beside the French windows.


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

bluesamphire said:


> What are the dimensions of your 29g? I am trying to get my head around the differences between UK and US gallons. I think that UK gallons are a bit bigger, so a 18 g US tank is a 15g UK tank. But I may be off a bit with my calcs.
> 
> The Beloved Mr S has pointed out that my birthday is approaching, and that Tagawa’s tank isn’t really big enough... (never has been, but suddenly he agrees?)
> 
> ...


Spot on. My 18x12x12 tank is UK 42l/9.3g or 11.2 US gallons. 

New tank sounds perfect. Good luck with the tank in stealth mode


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

My 29 measures 30"x 12"x 18" I have never gotten use to UK gallons my self. At my age it's to late to teach an Old Dog new tricks LOL ( no pun intended) However I love the larceny at foot. Let me know if it works I'll try it on my wife. LOL. Never, never, ever give up a tank, but that's just my opinion. Good luck. Sounds like Mr. S is finding out a way to get Mrs. S to Ok something he wants also. Just love larceny. LOL


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Absolutely stunning tank! Great job.


----------



## bluesamphire (Nov 20, 2018)

Old Dog 59 said:


> My 29 measures 30"x 12"x 18" I have never gotten use to UK gallons my self. At my age it's to late to teach an Old Dog new tricks LOL ( no pun intended) However I love the larceny at foot. Let me know if it works I'll try it on my wife. LOL. Never, never, ever give up a tank, but that's just my opinion. Good luck. Sounds like Mr. S is finding out a way to get Mrs. S to Ok something he wants also. Just love larceny. LOL



YES! I converted centimetres into feet and got almost exactly the same as your 30x12x18

So will have the same footprint and volume as you have.
Works out as 145litres, apparently, which is twice what the current tank has. But not twice the footprint. Too deep for a betta, I would imagine? But lots more water volume.
Can't wait.

Thanks for that, and the pics. Gives me a good idea of what I have to play with, and to aim for. :grin2:

Also, having just imported a 20 inch Finnex Planted plus for the old 15g I couldn't possibly get rid of the tank, could I? Simply doesn't make economic sense, does it? :wink3: haha!


----------



## Old Dog 59 (Nov 11, 2018)

No, makes no sense at all. LOL A 29 gal (145 liters) dose make a good community tank. And with the right tank mates, and heavily planted tank with high plants in background for resting places You could easily use it for your betta. I did that with Harry for a few months and decided to use my 10 gallon Nano tank for his forever home. He was the king of his tank. So more plants and the right mates you will have one beautiful tank that Mr. S. will be proud of and not think of shutting down the other.


----------

